# Who's in?



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

http://www.yachtpangaea.com/


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Cabins are a little cramped for my liking.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That yacht has way too many nice things to break for the gang of hooligans I fish with.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't see any pricing for trips which probably means, "if you have to ask, you can't afford it."


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't see any pricing for trips which probably means, "if you have to ask, you can't afford it."


Suspect you are right on target...but what a way to go. Park that yacht in a lagoon of an uninhabited south pacific island and fish, fish, fish...that would be the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Have y'all seen Greg Norman's boat? I think it's only 170 ft., but a 39' sportfisherman runs up inside the transom to a dry dock. The (2) "life boats" are bonefish skiffs and I think there's even a 22-24 ft. bay boat in there somewhere too.

On a side note, maybe some of you older folks who have been to the Lower Keys, back in the 60s-mid 80s, saw the 80 ft. IT&T houseboat, anchored out in the back country. I was the head guide on that thing for about 3 years, until IT&T donated it to a non-profit group in Costa Rica, about 1983. She had 6 staterooms, a freezer and wine locker in the salon floor. A 5000 gallon water barge was attached at one end and a 3000 gal fuel barge at the other. Every weekend in the Winter, the IT&T (and their subsidiaries) bigwigs would come down for the weekends. She had no power and had to be towed everywhere she went. But can you imagine having that thing anchored up inside the Marquesas for an entire tarpon season? 
A group of us tried to buy it for exactly that purpose, but IT&T balked.....they thought they could donate the thing and get a bigger tax write-off, than we were willing to pay.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Permit Rat said:


> Have y'all seen Greg Norman's boat? I think it's only 170 ft., but a 39' sportfisherman runs up inside the transom to a dry dock. The (2) "life boats" are bonefish skiffs and I think there's even a 22-24 ft. bay boat in there somewhere too.


Quick Google for "Greg Norman's yacht" returned this link with a decent amount of pics: http://www.ssqq.com/archive/vinlin24.htm

Regarding the boats on Norman's "Aussie Rules":


> Mr. Norman wanted his yacht to be practical in addition to comfortable. When visiting tropical islands and scuba locations, he wanted everyone to have as much mobility as possible. To get the people out to those choice dive spots or maybe to visit a deserted beach for a splash in the warm water, the following additional "small" boats are kept onboard:
> 
> A 42-Foot Custom Built "Game Fisher" can be launched and retrieved from the deck. Perfect for a 4-person overnight fishing expedition. Has a gourmet galley for cooking up the catch while it's still fresh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

_is"Quick Google for "Greg Norman's yacht" returned this link with a decent amount of pics: __http://www.ssqq.com/archive/vinlin24.htm__"
_
I wonder if that's not a second boat and he sold his first one. 228 ft. is a far cry from 170 and I was pretty sure about that part. I also remember seeing the smaller 37-39 ft. sporty and can't remember if it had a flying bridge or not, but I believe it did have a fold down tower.

Doesn't matter....that's one helluva father's day present!!!


----------

